# 68 HO engine harness routing



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

*HELP!! 68 HO engine harness routing*

This is holding up my resto, Hello, new to this forum, hoping to absorb some knowledge. Restoring a 68 GTO HO Convertible and I am having trouble finding good pics of the routing of the engine harness over the drivers side of the intake and especially the starter wires down the front of the motor and through the heat shield to the starter.

Someone PLEASE post some pics of a proper routing of the HO engine harness. I have the factory manuals and the pencil drawings have been pretty useless for me resolving this. My harness is wrapped from the horn relay to the alternator and I am left with the purple and the red to the starter as well as both battery cables. I have the Starter wire tube on drivers side engine mount and I have some wire insulation. Not looking to build a concours car but as close as my budget allows would be great:lol:

Never realized how hard it was to find good close up pics of the proper routing. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated and I look forward to being a part of the community here. -Andy

P.S If i'm posting in the wrong area please direct me.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, sir...

Well, there's proper and then there's what works  The wrapped/bundled part of the harness runs along the top of the intake manifold on the drivers side up to the back of the alternator. On my 69 there's a metal bracket that spans the top two valve cover bolts on that side and has a short channel for the harness to run through.

Also on my 69, originally the positive battery cable and wires for the starter connections ran through a tube betweeb the head and the exhaust manifold, pretty much straight down behind the center exhaust ports on the drivers side. On my restoration I decided to change that routing and put them instead down in front of the drivers side head (underneath the alternator) then back along the side of the block, near the oil pan rail, to the starter because it seemed that'd keep everything away from exhaust heat better.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine has the metal piece over the valve coner you speak of, My real problem is the routing at the alternator down the head around the front of the block to the tube mounted on the motor mount etc. You have any pics? Thanks for the reply. :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump... Anyone got pics close up of engine harness routing?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Mine has the metal piece over the valve coner you speak of, My real problem is the routing at the alternator down the head around the front of the block to the tube mounted on the motor mount etc. You have any pics? Thanks for the reply. :cheers


Not of that segment, no --- sorry.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wondering which way the harness goes around the alternator bracket and if there were any clips that hold it or route it at the front of the block.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, while I do not have a picture for you, I believe the starter wires should run down the back side of the block and your battery cable should run through the heat shield tube under the exhaust manifold from the front. Matt


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Saw your location Matthew, I am from Manassas originally. In fact I just brought my GTO down to Florida from Manassas last year...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

While Manassas is nice, I would guess your winter will be a little milder down in Florida. I live next to General's Ridge golf course -- you know, kind of a crack infested neighborhood.  

OK, so does your starter wire wrap split off the harness before the 18 inch run across the valve cover/intake? Matt


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

not an HO but probably close


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Matthew said:


> While Manassas is nice, I would guess your winter will be a little milder down in Florida. I live next to General's Ridge golf course -- you know, kind of a crack infested neighborhood.
> 
> OK, so does your starter wire wrap split off the harness before the 18 inch run across the valve cover/intake? Matt


I lived off Purcell rd. Which was right between 234 and Dale Blvd... Close to Lake Jackson Dam.

Mine ran with the 18 inch section, looks like it went down behind the generator I just dont know the proper route etc.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> not an HO but probably close


The second pic was helpful, I can see the two wires coming off the harness and going down next to the fuel hard line. 

Any chance of snapping a few pics of the route it takes behind the alternator and then the route of the positive battery cable from bat to starter?

:cheers


----------

